# centro de servicio fox



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Alguien sabe en donde hay un centro de servicio fox en el distrito federal? ya que mi amortiguador requiere de servicio urgente:madmax:.

gracias


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

¿Qué amortiguador es? 

Checa mi firma del foro.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

en el df no hay centro autorizado, pero tampoco te recomiendo a los de aguascalientes, de entrada me tardaron mas de 10 dias en contestar un correo, todo para que me dijeran que no tienen las piezas que ocupo. 

Hazle caso al Tacu.

Saludos!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> en el df no hay centro autorizado, pero tampoco te recomiendo a los de aguascalientes, de entrada me tardaron mas de 10 dias en contestar un correo, todo para que me dijeran que no tienen las piezas que ocupo.
> 
> Hazle caso al Tacu.
> 
> Saludos!


Concuerdo en lo de el servicio de Aguas, se han ganado a pulso la mala fama.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Aquí mismo tenemos soluciones .......*



JackStephen said:


> en el df no hay centro autorizado, pero tampoco te recomiendo a los de aguascalientes, de entrada me tardaron mas de 10 dias en contestar un correo, todo para que me dijeran que no tienen las piezas que ocupo.
> 
> Hazle caso al Tacu.
> 
> Saludos!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tienes toda la razón Jack Stephen , ya le había recomendado a Serengetijack el centro de servicio en el DF del tacu que es miembro fundador del foro , es mejor echarnos la mano entre nosotros que somos miembros del foro que andar de chismosos aventando calabaza sin fundamento .

Van los datos completos

Dynamia - Centro de servicio para suspensiones de bicicleta de montaña 
Dynamia - MTB Suspension Service Center

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Gracias por sus comentarios me pondre en contacto con el Tacubaya


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si la verdad no es por hablar mal de otros pero los técnicos de Aguascalientes si que se han ganado mala fama. He estado en contacto con Fox Racing para tratar de buscar una solución, pero lamentablemente se ve que va a permanecer ese mal servicio un buen ratote. 

Lo que le comentaba a Gerardo por teléfono es que por el momento no hago rebuilds completos a amortiguadores traseros Fox Float (sólamente Air Sleeve Rebuilds), sin embargo es algo que si estaré ofreciendo en un par de meses.

Gracias TLB por la recomendación.


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Pues les comento que lleve mi tijera Fox con el Tacubaya ya que le urgía un servicio, el día de hoy la pude probar y la dejo mejor que como nueva, muy recomendable....:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la retroalimentación y recomendación, Gerardo!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Excelente , de aquí en adelante horquillas y amortiguadores directas con tacu

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Tacu, como te contacto? porque te envié un correo desde ayer y ni tus luces!! ja ja. 

mandame un correo cuando puedas sale?

saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Psycho Marco, ¿qué tal te pareció mi servicio?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Si la verdad no es por hablar mal de otros pero los técnicos de Aguascalientes si que se han ganado mala fama. He estado en contacto con Fox Racing para tratar de buscar una solución, pero lamentablemente se ve que va a permanecer ese mal servicio un buen ratote.
> 
> Lo que le comentaba a Gerardo por teléfono es que por el momento no hago rebuilds completos a amortiguadores traseros Fox Float (sólamente Air Sleeve Rebuilds), sin embargo es algo que si estaré ofreciendo en un par de meses.
> 
> Gracias TLB por la recomendación.


Como lo prometí.

Ya ofrezco rebuilds completos de Fox Floats (R, RP3, RP23 etc etc).


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Como lo prometí.
> 
> Ya ofrezco rebuilds completos de Fox Floats (R, RP3, RP23 etc etc).


Creo que me tocó el primero, por cierto, buena comunicación, por correo y por teléfono. Gracias Rodrigo.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Concuerdo en lo de el servicio de Aguas, se han ganado a pulso la mala fama.


y la raza de aqui los envia a aguas!! un compa lo envio recientemente y duraron 22 dias en devolverselo!:nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

doccoraje said:


> Creo que me tocó el primero, por cierto, buena comunicación, por correo y por teléfono. Gracias Rodrigo.


No, gracias a ti! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rrl said:


> y la raza de aqui los envia a aguas!! un compa lo envio recientemente y duraron 22 dias en devolverselo!:nono:


Que horror, 3 semanas sin cleta... :eekster:


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Yo apoyo al Tacubaya. Se ve un chavo que sabe de esas cosas. Yo por mi lado he aprendido a hacerlo por mi cuenta, y sí que es terapia ocupacional!

Mis amigos me traen las bicis y las suspensiones para darles servicio. Si te interesa deberías aprender a hacerlo. Es súper divertido. =D

P


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Psycho Marco, ¿qué tal te pareció mi servicio?


Hola, me pareció bastante bueno y profesional y mi suspensión se siente bastante bien. 
Seguro seguiré usando tus servicios.

saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola, me pareció bastante bueno y profesional y mi suspensión se siente bastante bien.
> Seguro seguiré usando tus servicios.
> 
> saludos


Excelente, gracias!


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

Excelente servicio el de Dynamia.

La semana pasada lleve mi horquilla y ese mismo día quedo con un tacto dijera mejor que nueva, después de un golpe hacia un sonido extraño y después de investigar y darme cuenta que era necesario el cambio por un scraper seal, porque ya había migrado aceite al cartucho de aire. Decidí llevarla, ahora ya trabaja todo el recorrido, el sonido desapareció y el tacto muy bueno.

Además de el tiempo en la revisión y cambio de sello fue de risa, nada que ver con las 2 semanas en el centro Fox en Aguascalientes.

Así que no queda más que recomendar su servicio.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gracias acvdo!!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*¿ Centro de servicio ? el de Aguascalientes,mm lo dudo*



acvdo said:


> Además de el tiempo en la revisión y cambio de sello fue de risa, nada que ver con las 2 semanas en el centro Fox en Aguascalientes.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

pabloquintana said:


> Yo apoyo al Tacubaya. Se ve un chavo que sabe de esas cosas. Yo por mi lado he aprendido a hacerlo por mi cuenta, y sí que es terapia ocupacional!
> 
> Mis amigos me traen las bicis y las suspensiones para darles servicio. Si te interesa deberías aprender a hacerlo. Es súper divertido. =D
> 
> P


Estoy de acuerdo -- si se animan aprender como hacerlo es muy facil y en un dia ya tienes todo listo para jugar y no hay que esperar

el siguiente link te da toda la informacion para darle mantienimiento a muchas marcas

https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/fork-shock-service-information-393229.html

Ya le he ayudado a dos amigos y quedaron muy bien. Lo bueno es que uno aprende mas sobre lo que esta pasando con un componente muy importante de su bicicleta. El ajuste de la suspension es muy importante. Este tipo de proyecto te ayuda entender lo mejor

tambien les anexo uno de los muchos video que se encuentran en youtube

Competitive Cyclist shows you how to overhaul your Fox forks and shocks - YouTube

dos kit esperando unos amortiguadores para hoy en la tarde


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

slowmotion said:


> Estoy de acuerdo -- si se animan aprender como hacerlo es muy facil y en un dia ya tienes todo listo para jugar y no hay que esperar.


Totalmente de acuerdo... sin embargo, hay cosas que son mejor dejarselas a quien tiene los conocimientos y la capacidad para hacerlo.

Ejemplo... servicio al damper de los amortiguadores Fox de la serie RPx. Para eso se necesita meterle Nitrogeno y el equipo no es algo que haya a la vuelta de la esquina, por lo menos en nuestro pais. Existen ciertos apaños para hacerlo, pero no son ideales.

Otra cosa es que los repuestos generalmente hay que importarlos, que tampoco es mucho problema, pero si quieres una solucion inmediata, tampoco la hay. Hay que planear los servicios o esperarte hasta conseguir las piezas si tienes un problema inesperado.

En esas situaciones, tener a alguien como Dynamia es de gran ayuda.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Warp said:


> En esas situaciones, tener a alguien como Dynamia es de gran ayuda.


Eso es sin duda.

En los dias que montaba moto Yo nunca me atrevía darle mantenimiento a los amortiguadores (sellados) de mis motocicletas por la misma razón que es peligroso (bastante presión -- busque los video en youtube LOL) y el equipo para re-cargar los amortiguadores es algo complicado.En USA hay varios que te los arreglan pero son contados los que te hacen un buen trabajo y que respalden ese trabajo.

le he dado mantenimiento a todas las horquillas de todas las motos que he tenido y no es complicado. Horquillas de bicicleta son muy similares. Dynamia siempre va tener para comer ya que son muy pocos que se atrevan hacerlo o que lo quieren hacer ese trabajo. A mi me gusta hacer ese trabajo porque aprendo mucho de lo que esta pasando con el equipo ya sea moto o bicicleta o mi camioneta. Es un proceso continuo -- todavía estoy aprendiendo. especialmente con lo de la bicicleta pero si te hago cuentas de todos los problemas que me han causado talleres de reparación seria un hombre con mucho dinero. Vuelvo a repetir un buen taller como dynamia es imprescindible especialmente aqui en MX y estoy seguro que no caen dentro es grupo de talleres que les vale el cliente o la calidad de su trabajo.

Tengo amigos que me dicen que estoy loco en gastar mi tiempo con mantenimiento en las motos o especialmente en la camioneta pero a la mera hora cuando necesitan ayuda me estan tocando la puerta.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo... sin embargo, hay cosas que son mejor dejarselas a quien tiene los conocimientos y la capacidad para hacerlo.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Y también hay una gran mayoría que no le entra a meterle mano a "los fierros " .
> ...


Entonces estamos diciendo todos de lo mismo...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Entonces estamos diciendo todos de lo mismo...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja sí , que el centro de servicio Fox de Aguas no da una!!!! ja ja ja

saludos
the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues yo no estoy en contra de que la gente le de servicio a sus suspensiones, de hecho Dynamia vende aceite Maxima Racing Fork Fluid (el azul, no el verde), Maxima Racing Shock Oil , Slick Honey, bujes y pronto habrá retenes/rebuild kits para muchas marcas, todo con el fin de ayudarle al ciclista que le gusta meterle mano pero quiere usar las mejores refacciones y aceite. Warp sabe que difícil es conseguir estos aceites, grasas y demás componentes en México...


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Quiero agradecer a Rodrigo de dynamia excelente servicio y atención al cliente yo necesitaba mi horquilla de urgencia en hizo todo lo necesario para que la tuviera lista a tiempo además muy consiente para cobrar


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

el_novato said:


> ... Además muy consiente para cobrar


..... :d:d:d


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

el_novato said:


> Quiero agradecer a Rodrigo de dynamia excelente servicio y atención al cliente yo necesitaba mi horquilla de urgencia en hizo todo lo necesario para que la tuviera lista a tiempo además muy consiente para cobrar


Mucha suerte en La Ruta de los Conquistadores!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> ..... :d:d:d


Hahahahhahahhahhaa el Ferras era la neta


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

*Superlight Shock Trasero*

Hola... una pregunta a Dynamia:

Tengo una Santa Cruz Superlight 29".. se derramó el aceite del shock trasero y parece estar bloqueado... se puede aplicar la garantía??? La compré en USA...

En caso de que sea una reparación en promedio cuanto tengo que invertir en repararla contigo ????

Tienes alguna usada que me vendas de refacción??? es de 100mm de recorrido y 16.5 cm de largo... la medí cuando estaba bloqueada, no se si que quedo algo en el recorrido...

Saludos y gracias de antemano por tu respuesta


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Fparra said:


> Hola... una pregunta a Dynamia:
> 
> Tengo una Santa Cruz Superlight 29".. se derramó el aceite del shock trasero y parece estar bloqueado... se puede aplicar la garantía??? La compré en USA...
> 
> ...


Exactamente que quieres decir con "se le rego el aceite"? Es normal que tiren un poquito de aceite en los primeros kms o despues de hacer un servicio y debe parar solo. Es remanente del aceite de lubricacion de la camara de aire.

Cuando dices que parece estar bloqueado... se queda comprimido? No se comprime? Se siente duro como si trajeras propedal puesto? Entiendo que ya la ajustaste al sag adecuado y que aun asi tienes algun problema.

Algunos amortiguadores de aire tienden a quedarse comprimidos (se le conoce como "stuckdown") y se puede reparar facilmente en casa. Fox tiene incluso tiene un video en su pagina de como hacerlo. Eso si, necesitas un kit de retenes que tambien te puede vender Dynamia. Checa su pagina para contactarlos directamente, te contestan muy rapido cualquier e-mail que les mandes.

Checa la firma de "Tacubaya" para ver lo que te puede costar un servicio en Dynamia. Ahi viene toda la informacion. Lo que si tendras que checar con el es la disponibilidad de un amortiguador.

Si tu amortiguador mide 165mm de ojo a ojo, la carrera del amortiguador es de 38mm (1.5").

En cuanto a la garantia, checalo con quien te la vendio o Fox Mexico, pero supongo que si la compraste en USA, dificilmente te la van a hacer valida.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Fparra said:


> Hola... una pregunta a Dynamia:
> 
> Tengo una Santa Cruz Superlight 29".. se derramó el aceite del shock trasero y parece estar bloqueado... se puede aplicar la garantía??? La compré en USA...
> 
> ...


Hola Fparra,

No estoy seguro si puedes hacer válida la garantía de un producto Fox comprado en EUA con Fox México, hasta donde tengo entendido no es posible. Echales una llamada a ver que te dicen.

Ahora, en cuanto a la falla del amortiuador, ¿el aceite sale del vástago principal o de las perillas de rebote/propedal?

De cualquier forma eso de que este trabado no es normal y me lo tendrías que enviar para que le de una checada. La revisión la tengo lista el mismo día que me llega el shock y la reparación (en caso de ser un full rebuild) me toma 1 día.

En mi firma esta mi página web donde encuentras la dirección de envío, precios etc.


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

tacubaya said:


> Hola Fparra,
> 
> En mi firma esta mi página web donde encuentras la dirección de envío, precios etc.


Gracias por la respuesta... ya vi tu página... se salió de la palanca del propedal... todo el líquido (aceite)... antes del derrame se sentía muy "necia" y como con "tierrilla"... después de una salida fue el derrame del aceite... ahorita la tienen en BikeSpeed... con Alex... a ver que me dice mañana y te llamo...

muchas gracias nuevamente...!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Fparra said:


> Gracias por la respuesta... ya vi tu página... se salió de la palanca del propedal... todo el líquido (aceite)... antes del derrame se sentía muy "necia" y como con "tierrilla"... después de una salida fue el derrame del aceite... ahorita la tienen en BikeSpeed... con Alex... a ver que me dice mañana y te llamo...
> 
> muchas gracias nuevamente...!!!


Eso es todo lo que necesitaba saber, ya se qué falló.. va a requerir un factory (full) rebuild.


----------



## beton6 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola Tacu, buscando respuestas de que hacer con mi cleta, di con esto. Mi cleta es una stumpjumper elite 2013 y trae el cerebro, que siento yo que ya no sirve por que muellea mucho como si no tuviera el cerebro y aparte esta empezando a gotear del vástago.

Tu me puedes ayudar a darle mtto o un rebuild en caso de ser necesario? trate de buscar tus datos en tu profile pero no los encontre. Yo estoy en Monterrey, si sabes de alguien confiable aca estaría de pelos, por que el dealer de Specialized ya me dijo que es a Aguas y minimo 1 mes sin cleta!!!

Gracias!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

beton6 said:


> Hola Tacu, buscando respuestas de que hacer con mi cleta, di con esto. Mi cleta es una stumpjumper elite 2013 y trae el cerebro, que siento yo que ya no sirve por que muellea mucho como si no tuviera el cerebro y aparte esta empezando a gotear del vástago.
> 
> Tu me puedes ayudar a darle mtto o un rebuild en caso de ser necesario? trate de buscar tus datos en tu profile pero no los encontre. Yo estoy en Monterrey, si sabes de alguien confiable aca estaría de pelos, por que el dealer de Specialized ya me dijo que es a Aguas y minimo 1 mes sin cleta!!!
> 
> Gracias!


Dynamia México

Toda la info esta ahi y la informacion de contacto.

Saludos


----------



## beton6 (Sep 2, 2014)

Warp said:


> Dynamia México
> 
> Toda la info esta ahi y la informacion de contacto.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias, al parecer justo mi suspension no le hacen servicio, ya mande un correo para preguntar.

Si alguien a pasado por esto que me pueda ayudar, se los voy a agradecer!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Si tu shock es 2013 entonces todavía tiene garantía , así que aplica la garantía y envíalo a Fox en Aguascalientes y no te va a costar ni un centavo .

Conozco varias historias de terror del servicio de Fox aquí en México sin embargo últimamente parece que se han puesto las pilas y están funcionando mejor , por lo menos a mi me ha funcionado muy bien ya que recientemente por garantía envié una horquilla que comenzó a fallar con unas cuantas salidas y me la dejaron perfecta y así ha seguido funcionando, a lo mejor fue un garbanzo de a libra o un chiripazo pero por lo menos a mi en éste único caso que he tenido de una falla de un producto Fox me lo solucionaron muy bien.

Así como en ocasiones criticamos también hay que dar a conocer las cosas cuando salen bien.

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## lalosilva95 (Aug 3, 2016)

Que tal soy de Guadalajara, Jalisco, ando buscando algún centro de servicio para suspensiones Rockshox y un shox Fox cercano a mi localidad, URGE!


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Hola amigo, 
En Guadalajara está TRAXION Suspensión. Te podemos ayudar con lo que necesitas. Mándame un mensaje por facebook para ver tu caso.

Damos servicio a Fox, Rockshox, DVO y algunas otras.

Esta es nuestra página. 
https://www.facebook.com/traxionsuspension/


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Con Dynamia Mexico es garantia,slds.


----------



## Quintin Rueda (Apr 25, 2021)

tacubaya said:


> ¿Qué amortiguador es?
> 
> Checa mi firma del foro.


Hola Tacu, como te contacto para ver presupuesto de servicios a tijera Pike y DVO Topaz. Mi correo [email protected] 
Saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Quintin Rueda said:


> Hola Tacu, como te contacto para ver presupuesto de servicios a tijera Pike y DVO Topaz. Mi correo [email protected]
> Saludos!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dynamia México

Servido , saludos.
the last biker


----------

